# can you convert a 540 pto machine to 1000 pto?



## tw30

seen alot of balers nad mowers for good prices but 540 pto i plan on using a 1000 pto only can i convert the 540 machines to 1000 pto or buy a cltuch or somthing that slows down the 1000 pto ? what will happen if you run a 1000 rpm pto to a 540 pto implement 
?


----------



## chief-fan

Never heard of the conversion being done but doubt it would work. You definitely cannot run a 540 baler with a 1000 pto tractor. You will tear it up as you would be trying to turn it twice as fast. Also the 100 pto has a different spline than the 540 so that would be a problem. Better get a dual PTO tractor and save a lot of troubles. Why do you want to stay with a 1000 pto anyway?


----------



## tw30

tractor i plan on buying is 1000 only . im looking at 1000 pto equipment, what all equip do you need in they hay business that runs off a pto shaft ?


----------



## geiselbreth

some gear boxes or reversible check with dealer my vemeer baler are


----------



## hay hauler

It is posible to run the tractor at a lower RPM to get 540PTO.... It is just important to keep a eye on the machine...

Their are cuplers avaliable at most farm supply places to deal with the spline problem....


----------



## mlappin

In the long run it would be easiest to jsut get a tractor with 540/1000 rpm PTO's.

Not sure about your tractor, but I know the White 4-175's came with a straight 1000 rpm PTO, but the PTO unit out of any of the older White's would work in them, But to keep the right ratios one out of a 4-150 will work and since both had the Cat V-8's, the gear ratios are still correct. The ones out of the other White's that had six cylinders will also work, but the ratios are different and the PTO will run faster when placed in a V8 tractor. Might check and see what parts are interchangeable with a differant model of your tractor and it might be possible to get a dual speed PTO unit for it.


----------



## Mike120

I've seen converters before for augers and light load implements. They'll usually carry a HP limitation, Here's one but it's limited to 125 hp:

Hub City Inc - Model 390 PTO Speed Changer

I've never seen one for anything higher.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Mike, What type and models do you have. All of my John Deere's have both 1000 and 540 rpm pto's. My newer models like the 6430's just need a snap ring to take out and you reverse the short pto shaft. Mike


----------



## Mike120

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Mike, What type and models do you have. All of my John Deere's have both 1000 and 540 rpm pto's. My newer models like the 6430's just need a snap ring to take out and you reverse the short pto shaft. Mike


You asking me? I run a JD with a 540 pto....this was to answer TW30 question about conversion. His Ford only has a 1000 pto with around 160 pto hp and NH doesn't offer an internal conversion to 540, so external is his only option if he wants to run 540 equipment. I've just never seen an external converter rated for more than 125 hp. It's early though and I'm about half senile so I may have misunderstood the entire thread....


----------



## tw30

it's not a problem i just look harder than average person, is there a avantage with a 1000 pto vs 540 pto. fast balering ? etc ?


----------



## sedurbin

> is there a avantage with a 1000 pto vs 540 pto. fast balering ? etc ?


No advantage, just different. Just like Red Tractors vs Blue or Green it is more of a personal preference issue. Either way the baler will run at the same speed on the back side of the gearbox.


----------



## tw30

personally i dont like green tractors seems like jd stock in the 60's green/yellow


----------



## mlappin

If you take two identical machines, one 540 the other a 1000 pto, both will run at the same operating speed, the only difference being the one with the 1000 rpm pto is has a higher reduction ratio in the gear box.

One disadvantage I can see to 1000 pto machines, since the shafts run almost twice as fast as a 540 machine, they tend to fling grease everywhere.


----------



## geiselbreth

got to be a jd some had 1000 only also like 1 and 5/16 shaft or bigger (osha) nothing would hook some machines will let u turn the gearbox aroug 1000 in 540 out


----------



## crash22

I traded my 540 baler and got a 1000 baler 3 years ago, and it seems to me that with the 1000 baler it don't labor the tractor as much in heavier hay.


----------



## gold642

I think the largest advantage of the 1000 rpm equipment is you deliver twice the horse power at the same torque. Or you could say the same horsepower at about half the torque. I agree with everyone who says get a tractor with both 540 and 1000. Then when you look for equipment the pto speeds are not a limiting factor. I have 2 tractors which only have 540 pto and it seems like it is always a issue when something breaks down. I normally mow (JD 935 disc 11'6")using the Allis 7000. However the other day the hay was so high and thick I needed more horse. The White 2-135 only has 540PTO (i need the 1000 shaft) so I could not use it. I had to remove the Mccormick mxt 150 from the plow to mow. Now today I have to reconnect to the plow. I could have put the White on the plows but it is not 4x4 and the draft controls are not as nice.


----------



## aussiehayman

i have a jd with 540/1000 choice, i choose to run the 540 baler with the tractor in 100pto. i DO NOT run the baler any faster though, i simply reduce the RPM of the tractor to match the correct running speed for the baler. i do this because i then have much lower fuel consumtion and who really likes to run an engine flat out when they dont have too?


----------



## grouchy

^^^^^^ Well, a couple of reasons....Usually at a lower RPM your tractor will have more governor action resulting in the implement not running at a consistent speed. Also you may be lugging your engine causing it run hotter than usual aggravated by the fact that your water pump and fan are turning slower. Alternator is turning slower also. And when you get to be an old fart like me you may forget that you are supposed to running at half throttle and not realize what you have done until the end of the day when you marvel at how much hay you have rolled as you look back through the smoky haze! I have run 1000 rpm implements on 540 tractors before in a bind. Don't like to do it though, It just doesn't feel right.
Grouch


----------



## aussiehayman

Its pretty unual to find a small hp tractor with 1000rpm pto but i didnt tell the whole story so here it is using a tractor with 90hp @ 1300rpm on a baler that only requires 45hp u will never have problems with it lugging, or the baler slowing, and if the alternator cant cope with 1300rpm there is a problem! cant help with the forgeting it is in 1000rpm though.


----------



## geiselbreth

takes less hp for 1000 i had a 4640 jd with 1000 but is was a larger shaft than most 1000 nothing would fit it for tillage only and my vemeer baler is reversible


----------

